# Anyone else eating caviar right now?



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Pike caviar with cream cheese and ritz crackers, yum.......................


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

Sounds so good! I have never made my own caviar (salted it). I have just fried it up in eggs or eaten the canned stuff. It is good though. And nothing beats creamed cheese.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Had Russian caviar - once - Found it way to salty for my taste and to expensive for my wallet.........

Out of curiosity, got any kind of recipe you'd like to share?


----------



## OkieDavid (Jan 15, 2007)

I second the recipe request....I've only eaten it fried.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Pretty easy. First you need to separate the eggs from the assorted viscera. I use one of them funnel shaped food mills with the holes in it. I put a bowel under it, the eggs in it break up the egg sacs first. Mix up a little water with the eggs. Gently stir while rubbing the eggs against the side of the mill. Note that this will only work for very small eggs. After all the eggs are in the bowl drain off the water. Most recipes call for 2 tsp of salt per pound. I use 1, let sit for a half an hour and taste, ad more if you think it needs it. At this point it is done.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Thanks for recipe.... sounds easy enough!
Although getting a "pound" of eggs, wow, that sure is a lot of fish that need to be caught.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

Micheal said:


> Thanks for recipe.... sounds easy enough!
> Although getting a "pound" of eggs, wow, that sure is a lot of fish that need to be caught.


I'm fishing northerns and walleyes right now and 3 or 4 good sized fish will yield a pound of eggs. I've priced the stuff online and 4 ounces of pike caviar goes for $25!


----------

